# Wrigley Velo CC go racing (CX)



## Wrigley Velo (20 Jan 2018)

Tomorrows the day, @dan_bo and @I like Skol are going to the races - www.britishcycling.org.uk/events/details/167789/Harry-Middleton-CC-CX---North-West-Cyclo-Cross-League

Photographs might be a bit of a problem as we are a bit short on groupies to catch any fast action shots, but there will be a post-race debrief once the mud, sweat & tears have been washed off 
​Just in case anyone might be there to see us, we will be in the Vet Men's race at 13.30hrs (I know, neither of us looks a day over 35, but there you go!) 

Wish us luck


----------



## I like Skol (20 Jan 2018)

Can't wait for this, first time cycle racing for me since my very, very early 20's (so not that long ago really ).

Have fitted a brand new set of 35mm CX tyres to my GT grade carbon and feel about as ready as I'll ever be. Hoping for a reasonable place as I do feel reasonably fit at the moment.

Just realised @Kestevan of this forum likes the odd CX race. Short notice I know but do you fancy bringing your Grade over for some fun tomorrow, I know you like it rough and dirty


----------



## steven1988 (20 Jan 2018)

Hope the weather' better for you than it was for our local league today. Think my 9 year olds face says it all


----------



## Kestevan (20 Jan 2018)

I like Skol said:


> Can't wait for this, first time cycle racing for me since my very, very early 20's (so not that long ago really ).
> 
> Have fitted a brand new set of 35mm CX tyres to my GT grade carbon and feel about as ready as I'll ever be. Hoping for a reasonable place as I do feel reasonably fit at the moment.
> 
> Just realised @Kestevan of this forum likes the odd CX race. Short notice I know but do you fancy bringing your Grade over for some fun tomorrow, I know you like it rough and dirty


You just want to make sure your not last.....

Thank for the invite, but, plans with the family for tomorrow.


----------



## dan_bo (20 Jan 2018)

steven1988 said:


> Hope the weather' better for you than it was for our local league today. Think my 9 year olds face says it all
> View attachment 392410


Pfft. Looks a bit firm to me.


----------



## screenman (20 Jan 2018)

Have fun, lots of it.


----------



## I like Skol (20 Jan 2018)

screenman said:


> Have fun, lots of it.


That's the intention


----------



## I like Skol (21 Jan 2018)

steven1988 said:


> Hope the weather' better for you than it was for our local league today. Think my 9 year olds face says it all
> View attachment 392410


That kid had it easy. It was horrendous today and everyone I talked to said it was the worst conditions they had ever raced in! Great start to my racing career.....
Garmin is telling me I rode for 43 minutes and covered 4.25 miles, but I forgot to switch off the auto pause function so not sure how accurate that is? I'm pretty sure I was travelling faster than 6mph 
Besides all that, it was ACE and I want to do it again, bike worked well, my MTB skills gained me a fair few places and I didn't fall off. Not an embarrassing debute really


----------



## Spartak (21 Jan 2018)

steven1988 said:


> Hope the weather' better for you than it was for our local league today. Think my 9 year olds face says it all
> View attachment 392410



Western League event at Oldbury Court was cancelled due to heavy rain !!


----------



## I like Skol (21 Jan 2018)

Spartak said:


> Western League event at Oldbury Court was cancelled due to heavy rain !!


We had bitterly cold temperatures (0.5°C) and a biting wind too. Well ard up North!


----------



## dan_bo (21 Jan 2018)

It was bloody ridiculous.


----------



## dan_bo (21 Jan 2018)

dan_bo said:


> It was bloody ridiculous.


Flapjack was bloody good though.


----------



## screenman (21 Jan 2018)

Spartak said:


> Western League event at Oldbury Court was cancelled due to heavy rain !!



That is a new one, I rode cross on and off for over 30 years and never had that excuse.


----------



## dan_bo (21 Jan 2018)

screenman said:


> That is a new one, I rode cross on and off for over 30 years and never had that excuse.


Seems to be more down to the parkies these days. They get jittery when it gets very wet. Shame but it's the way it is at the moment.


----------



## Spartak (21 Jan 2018)

dan_bo said:


> Seems to be more down to the parkies these days. They get jittery when it gets very wet. Shame but it's the way it is at the moment.



That's exactly the problem.... Local council parkland..... Don't want to upset them!


----------



## Spartak (21 Jan 2018)

I like Skol said:


> We had bitterly cold temperatures (0.5°C) and a biting wind too. Well ard up North!



Soft southerners


----------



## dan_bo (21 Jan 2018)

Spartak said:


> That's exactly the problem.... Local council parkland..... Don't want to upset them!


its another discussion all by itself.


----------



## I like Skol (22 Jan 2018)

Just a couple more notes from the race now I have had chance to calm down.

The weather was really, really cruel! Before we even started my fingers were so cold I could barely pin my race numbers to my jersey 

The start was delayed around 10 minutes, probably due to the weather and over running this had caused during the previous races. Unfortunately this meant we were standing around near the start line for about 15 minutes because we had to be there for the official start time. There was lots of hopping, running on the spot and arm flapping going on as riders tried to keep some blood moving to the extremities.

I was surprised at how quickly the grid set off. I made sure I was close to the back of the pack at the start. It was my first race and I didn't want to be guilty of getting in anyone's way and being a complete novice twit. I expected to have a couple of easy pickings in the first few hundred yards, but I had to push much harder than expected just to avoid being dropped off the back!

There were only 3 laps (I think the winner did 4?) and by half way around the 2nd lap I had made up a good number of places. Not that I was feeling particularly fit or awesome, much the opposite actually. I was beginning to feel a bit weak and was wishing I had had a light snack sometime between breakfast and the 1.30pm start because I felt like I was about to hit empty. About half a lap later I was thanking the Lord that I hadn't eaten anything since breakfast because I was feeling decidedly nauseous and suspect that anything I had eaten during the morning might have been making a surprise reappearance 

My MTB skills were a definite bonus and won me several places at least. On the few downhill sections a lot of the riders were on the brakes putting their feet down for stability while I could just plough straight down, clipped in, on the drops, without touching the brakes. Again, on a long flat section under trees where the tree roots were exposed this put the fear of God into many riders and they were dabbing feet and slowing down to avoid a tumble. When I actually had a clear run at this section it was a breeze just to float along the top of the roots with the odd little bunnyhop to clear the most knotted sections.

My bike was BRILLIANT! Gears worked flawlessly when my cold gloved fingers could hit the right lever! The bikes handling is made for this, I don't think I saw anyone riding on the drops. I was on mine most of the time, even on the 'technical' bits and the confident handling was inspiring. It is definitely a bike as at home on the rough stuff as on the road.

Twice during the race I heard marshals/spectators commenting on my 'retro' shirt. This raised a much needed smile during an otherwise gruelling ride. I don't have many cycling tops and seeing as I was on a GT it seemed only fitting I should wear my original vintage GT owners club shirt from when I bought my first GT






I was over the moon when I crossed the line and was told I had finished! Not being overly familiar with the race rules, I assumed I still had a lap to go and to be truthful, I wasn't looking forward to it 

It was only once back home and my head was clearing while I was enjoying a nice hot shower that I remembered my £10 timing chip deposit! DOH, I had thrown my numbers and chip in the bucket at the finishing line with the rest of the riders. As a guest rider I had had to pay a deposit while the regulars didn't? I'm sure I wasn't the only one to do this......

I still think it was a great day


----------



## I like Skol (22 Jan 2018)

I like Skol said:


> Garmin is telling me I rode for 43 minutes and covered 4.25 miles, but I forgot to switch off the auto pause function so not sure how accurate that is? I'm pretty sure I was travelling faster than 6mph


Nope, I just mapped it out and the circuit was approx. 1.3-1.4 miles a lap so I really was going less than 6mph


----------



## dan_bo (22 Jan 2018)

I like Skol said:


> Just a couple more notes from the race now I have had chance to calm down.
> 
> The weather was really, really cruel! Before we even started my fingers were so cold I could barely pin my race numbers to my jersey
> 
> ...




Drop em a line Skol I'd be surprised if they didn't sort you out with your deposit back.


----------



## dan_bo (22 Jan 2018)

I like Skol said:


> Nope, I just mapped it out and the circuit was approx. 1.3-1.4 miles a lap so I really was going less than 6mph



About 3/4 MPH faster than me. It was genuinely horrid.


----------



## dan_bo (22 Jan 2018)

I like Skol said:


> I was surprised at how quickly the grid set off. I made sure I was close to the back of the pack at the start.* It was my first race and I didn't want to be guilty of getting in anyone's way and being a complete novice twit*. I expected to have a couple of easy pickings in the first few hundred yards, but I had to push much harder than expected just to avoid being dropped off the back!
> 
> I still think it was a great day



Bollocks to em. Let em come round ya.


----------



## I like Skol (22 Jan 2018)

dan_bo said:


> Drop em a line Skol I'd be surprised if they didn't sort you out with your deposit back.


Already done


----------



## dan_bo (22 Jan 2018)

I like Skol said:


> Already done



You forgot to put your club down mate.


----------



## dan_bo (22 Jan 2018)

dan_bo said:


> You forgot to put your club down mate.


Oh shiii neither did I.


----------



## Crackle (22 Jan 2018)

Probably just as well, given you how you fared


----------



## dan_bo (22 Jan 2018)

Crackle said:


> Probably just as well, given you how you fared


Mate I didn't even get started. Knew I wasn't revving before the off. It was about survival.


----------



## I like Skol (23 Jan 2018)

Results are up, I'll settle for that


----------

